# Loft Height Question



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have heard six feet it as high as the flying space in the loft should be. would it be okay if i had maybe two more feet, but no perches above about five feet?

THanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

You could make it taller than 6 feet if you like.
The only downside on that is when you have to try and catch the pigeons.
they will fly up over your head and it'll be a bit harder to catch them when needed.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

My loft is about 10 feet tall. It seems that whatever hight the perches are is were they like to stick around. Also, I have no problum catching my birds.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Katching birds and cleaning are the main issues, everything else is up to you.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I am six foot three inches tall, My loft is six foot six inches tall. Two square feet per bird in length and width, my loft is six feet wide and 12 feet long which means 36 birds. Height only depends on you. I can see my top perches and have easy access to all nest boxes. Because I do not have any nest boxes or perches below two feet. I hate getting on my knees in poop.

Hope this helps,
Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iam short 5'2 and wish my loft was only 6 foot, I do have a hard time catching birds on the 7ft part, it goes from 6ft to 7ft in the front..a slanted roof, I can go for a long time back and forth trying to catch just one bird and they know I can't reach up to them..so it can be a problem...I could catch them in the dark, but what if I wanted to do a release later in the day..then they would be in the basket too long, so it is easier I think with my shortness if the roof was 6 ft at the most all away across, I wish for me it could be a bit lower...


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

I am pretty sure I have seen lofts where there has been a lower mesh ceiling installed for us shorties  shouldn't be too hard or expensive to do, just a matter of tacking mesh across at the appropriate height


----------



## mickc (Nov 5, 2009)

im building a new loft and have it standing at 7ft tall and it looks perfrect


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mickc said:


> im building a new loft and have it standing at 7ft tall and it looks perfrect


hope your tall, to catch birds they will have you going back and forth, back and forth...on and on... I can not catch mine in the day light hours, because my ceiling is too tall for me, it is impossible to catch birds, unless I run them ragged and they dropped to the floor, which Im not going to do...good luck, hope it works for you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's funny. I just saw this post, and can just picture you at 5'2" running back and forth and probably swearing under your breath. I know I would be.
If that were the case, if possible, I would build a bench that ran across the front part of the loft, where it is high, maybe 2 feet high, that I could jump up on to reach them at that height. I have a few nest boxes that I have to jump up on a stool to clean or check for eggs. One long bench would be handy at the front of your loft there, unless it would be in the way of something else. Just a thought.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> That's funny. I just saw this post, and can just picture you at 5'2" running back and forth and probably swearing under your breath. I know I would be.
> If that were the case, if possible, I would build a bench that ran across the front part of the loft, where it is high, maybe 2 feet high, that I could jump up on to reach them at that height. I have a few nest boxes that I have to jump up on a stool to clean or check for eggs. One long bench would be handy at the front of your loft there, unless it would be in the way of something else. Just a thought.


LOL........a bench wouldn't help. The bird would land and you would get 1/2 of a step up and off the bird would go to the other end of the loft. Trust me.....been there, done that.........
The best bet is a low ceiling and even then, if the bird doesn't want to be caught, you're in for a good work out. I seldom catch my birds in the daylight hours. If they're in a nest box, then no biggie, but on a perch, loose in the loft.....forget it. They are WAY faster than me. I don't have the quickness or the energy to chase them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're right. They'd probably be off the perch before you even got your balance. As a matter of fact, they'd probably learn to do this just to want the dumb human jump up and down on and off a bench. They're pretty smart.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have stood on the feeder a few time and caught one in mid air....that was a lucky day...I have given up altogether catching in the daylight, it's too stressful..for both of us!!!lol...


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Greek Boy to Spirit Wings on loft being to tall to catch birds.
Simply put a drop ceiling in the loft at desired height made of dowels or screen or anything that stops birds from going up but does'nt interfere with your ventilation. I hope this is of some help.
Greek Boy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Greek Boy said:


> Greek Boy to Spirit Wings on loft being to tall to catch birds.
> Simply put a drop ceiling in the loft at desired height made of dowels or screen or anything that stops birds from going up but does'nt interfere with your ventilation. I hope this is of some help.
> Greek Boy


yes it is a good idea!... have not thought of the problem in awhile as this is an older post, but I have been catching in the dark...


----------

